# Need to find a few things in Harbin China



## MoTzu (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi, I have recently moved to Harbin China and I'm looking to study Sanda.
Could anyone recomend somewhere good? I don't speak any chinese yet so preferably someone who either had experience with teaching foreigners, OR someone willing to be patient with me.

That brings me to the second thing I'm looking for, I'd like to find some chinese lessons, private tutoring not the schools around town which are all much more focused on reading than speaking. I'm a native English speaker and my chinese basic to the point of being non existant

< snip >


----------



## MoTzu (Jul 23, 2014)

Is there anyway I can edit my post? I'd like to remove my wechat id please, that may have been a mistake lol


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

MoTzu said:


> Is there anyway I can edit my post? I'd like to remove my wechat id please, that may have been a mistake lol


You can't post your personal email addresses on the public forum (see Forum Rule #4), so I'm going to have delete your email address and wechat information. Once you have made 5 posts, anyone with the information you seek can communicate with you with PMs. I'm also going to move your posts to the China Forum.


----------



## MoTzu (Jul 23, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> You can't post your personal email addresses on the public forum (see Forum Rule #4), so I'm going to have delete your email address and wechat information. Once you have made 5 posts, anyone with the information you seek can communicate with you with PMs. I'm also going to move your posts to the China Forum.



You can delete it entirely rather than move it if you like, I've found the information I was looking for thank you


----------

